# Simple notation playback in 2022.



## Tralen (Feb 15, 2022)

Hello,

I really enjoy composing in notation software, but it has been some time since I last did that. I'm doing the notation part mostly by hand (and LilyPond), but I miss listening and getting some realtime feedback.

I used to do this in Sibelius, but the last version I used was Sibelius 6, together with Miroslav Philharmonik and Jonathan Loving's soundsets. I still have all this backed up and could install, but I'm curious about what is available right now. So here are my questions:


Regarding *Sibelius*, does it make any sense to upgrade? I mean, is there any development still going? I really can't afford Dorico.
Using *NotePerformer* would be the obvious solution for sound, I guess. Is there any competition or anything new in this area? I just want simple (but accurate) feedback.
There is also *StaffPad*. Can it be used on a regular desktop machine with a Wacom Tablet? I work using a pen tablet all day, but don't have a phone-tablet.
Finally, there is also *MuseScore*. With me being a Linux user, this would be the obvious choice. Any user can comment on the playback capabilities?

Thank you all.


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 15, 2022)

Tralen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I really enjoy composing in notation software, but it has been some time since I last did that. I'm doing the notation part mostly by hand (and LilyPond), but I miss listening and getting some realtime feedback.
> 
> ...


Can't comment on the majority of these since I rarely touch notation software but as per MuseScore I have poked around with it a little.

In it's current state I wouldn't say it's particularly great for playback. It only supports soundfonts and it's a bit wacky to select sounds if you're using third-party soundfonts since many aren't too well organized. (Scratch wacky it's absolutely annoying)




(For example here's the menu to manually assign sounds to tracks. Much of it is done automatically by Musescore if you have a GM Compatible soundfont, but then again many third party soundfonts are not)

I've also had some slight lag and poor audio quality with MuseScore on playback and generally wouldn't recommend it too much when from what I see there are many good alternatives out there. Many sound fonts out there aren't of the greatest quality either so you can run into a few quirks where you'll have to fiddle around to get the sound that you want. Of course it's an entirely free piece of software so there's 0 harm in grabbing it and trying it out.

That being said however Musescore is currently going through some massive development changes and basically transitioning into becoming a DAW as well.









(Some Musescore 4 development images)
The core notation stuff remains but the largest perk Is the ability to load vst's for playback so stuff such as using noteperformer becomes possible. And also I presume the general performance of the program will be improved and various new features will be added. MuseScore has been pretty good in getting consistent updates and listening to the community so if you wait a little bit longer (at least till version 4) it might be a lot more viable than it is right now.

MuseGroup also semi-recently acquired Staffpad so you might see some integrations of that with Musescore as well.


Again I've only dabbled here and there with MuseScore so for any pros out there feel free to correct me on anything I got wrong.

Tl;DR Musescore in its current state is a bit iffy but it's been going through some major development updates and there looks to be many promising features in the future


----------



## Tralen (Feb 16, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> Can't comment on the majority of these since I rarely touch notation software but as per MuseScore I have poked around with it a little.
> 
> In it's current state I wouldn't say it's particularly great for playback. It only supports soundfonts and it's a bit wacky to select sounds if you're using third-party soundfonts since many aren't too well organized. (Scratch wacky it's absolutely annoying)
> 
> ...


Thank you. I wasn't aware of all the features planned for MuseScore 4, the development seems quite interesting. I think I will take your suggestion and wait for its release.


----------



## Bollen (Feb 16, 2022)

_"Regarding *Sibelius*, does it make any sense to upgrade? I mean, is there any development still going? I really can't afford Dorico."_

No it doesn't really. Unless you're a hardcore user or publisher and most of your clients use Sibelius, there was little added of significance after 6.

_"Using *NotePerformer* would be the obvious solution for sound, I guess. Is there any competition or anything new in this area? I just want simple (but accurate) feedback."_

Yes, there are several, but none of them come anywhere near the quality of NotePerformer.

_"There is also *StaffPad*. Can it be used on a regular desktop machine with a Wacom Tablet? I work using a pen tablet all day, but don't have a phone-tablet."_

I understand that as long as you have a pen it should work. However, just to be sure, I would drop them a quick line to corroborate!

"Finally, there is also *MuseScore*. With me being a Linux user, this would be the obvious choice. Any user can comment on the playback capabilities?"

Linux user here too! I haven't tried Musecore in a while, but last time (about 2 versions ago) I had it working incredibly reliable and with a decent soundfont pack that gave me enough accurate feedback. I think everything else has been covered by @Getsumen.


----------



## Tralen (Feb 16, 2022)

Bollen said:


> _"Regarding *Sibelius*, does it make any sense to upgrade? I mean, is there any development still going? I really can't afford Dorico."_
> 
> No it doesn't really. Unless you're a hardcore user or publisher and most of your clients use Sibelius, there was little added of significance after 6.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bollen. Since I'm not in a hurry, I will wait for MuseScore 4. Meanwhile, I will install the current version just to get familiar with it (and try @Getsumen tips, I don't think I ever used a soundfont).
​I checked NotePerformer's requirements and I would need to update to Sibelius 7 (ugh, the ribbon), but that isn't even possible without going into subscription. What a mess.


----------



## benwiggy (Feb 17, 2022)

Tralen said:


> I really can't afford Dorico.


You can get a cross-grade deal of c. 50%, if you have any Sibelius licence.


----------



## Bollen (Feb 17, 2022)

Tralen said:


> I checked NotePerformer's requirements and I would need to update to Sibelius 7


Oh I didn't know that... What about the lighter versions of Dorico? With the crossgrade you might be able to get it substantially cheaper!


----------



## Tralen (Feb 17, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Oh I didn't know that... What about the lighter versions of Dorico? With the crossgrade you might be able to get it substantially cheaper!


Yeah, I looked at Dorico's comparison chart but the limitations seem too much. I usually have more than 24 players (that is each instrument, right?), and I'm also confused about the unspecified restrictions for harp pedaling and unpitched percussion, I use that a lot so would like to understand what the restrictions entail. Let's see if they answer my e-mail.

The difference in price is staggering! €579,00 for Pro vs. €99 for Elements. Even with the 50% rebate, I can't get the Pro at that price.

By the way, I got a reply from the folks at StaffPad about using it with a Wacom Tablet:


> We do not support the use of StaffPad with any 3rd party drawing tablets/monitors attached to a device. That does not mean it will not work at all necessarily, but it is not something we are actively supporting.


So it is "try it at your own risk".


----------



## ssnowe (Feb 17, 2022)

Tralen said:


> Yeah, I looked at Dorico's comparison chart but the limitations seem too much. I usually have more than 24 players (that is each instrument, right?), and I'm also confused about the unspecified restrictions for harp pedaling and unpitched percussion, I use that a lot so would like to understand what the restrictions entail. Let's see if they answer my e-mail.
> 
> The difference in price is staggering! €579,00 for Pro vs. €99 for Elements. Even with the 50% rebate, I can't get the Pro at that price.
> 
> ...


I have tested it, Staffpad works well with a Wacom tablet both on Windows and the new m1 based macs.


----------



## Tralen (Feb 17, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> I have tested it, Staffpad works well with a Wacom tablet both on Windows and the new m1 based macs.


Thanks a lot for the confirmation!


----------



## muratkayi (Feb 26, 2022)

Using Staffpad with an Xp-pen graphics tablet and Win10. Works fine.


----------

